# Hilfe benötigt - Tastatur-Shortcuts in Strategiespielen funktionieren nicht mehr



## EickCarlo (27. September 2017)

*Hilfe benötigt - Tastatur-Shortcuts in Strategiespielen funktionieren nicht mehr*

Hallo alle miteinander, 


ich wende mich an diese Community, da ich bei meinem Notebook ein Problem festgestellt habe, das ich alleine leider nicht gelöst bekomme. Ich bin definitiv kein Anfänger in Sachen PC aber mit Sicherheit auch kein Fachmann. Von daher hoffe ich, dass mir irgendjemand hier weiterhelfen kann. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt die Sorge, dass mit der Hardware meines Pcs irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung ist.  

Zunächst gehe ich kurz auf mein Problem ein und beschreibe, was ich bereits versucht habe um es zu lösen. Danach gebe ich euch noch ein paar Infos zu meinem PC.

Ich nutze mein Notebook neben der Büroarbeit unter anderem auch für PC-Spiele wie Stronghold Crusader, Stronghold Crusader 2, Counter Strike GO, Battlefield 3 etc. . Die ersten drei Spiele habe ich auf Steam gekauft und letzteres auf Origin. Das Notebook ist nagelneu, ich habe es mir erst Anfang August 2017 gekauft. Als Betriebssystem nutze ich Windows 10 Professional. Bislang liefen all diese Spiele einwandfrei, jedoch habe ich seit wenigen Wochen ein kurioses Problem in den beiden Strategiespielen Stronghold Crusader und Stronghold Crusader 2: Grafisch und von der Stabilität her gesehen laufen beide Spiele ohne Probleme, jedoch habe ich ein Problem mit der Auswahl meiner Einheiten. Normalerweise lassen sich bei beiden Spielen, wie in vielen anderen Strategiespielen auch, mehrere Einheiten  mittels der Tastenkombination Strg + beliebige Zahl nach belieben zu einzelnen Gruppen zusammenfassen. Diese Gruppen kann man dann anschließend während des Spiels via der jeweiligen gewählten Zahlen-Taste unkompliziert auswählen. Bis vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich diese Shortcut-Funktion der Spiele ohne Probleme nutzen, seit kurzem lassen sich jedoch in beiden Spielen keine Shortcuts mehr zuweisen. Ich markiere meine Einheiten, drücke die Strg-Taste + zum Beispiel die Taste 1 und klicke danach irgendwo hin um die Auswahl aufzuheben. Danach versuche ich, diese Einheiten mit der 1 aufzurufen, aber es passiert – nichts. Der PC scheint die Vergabe des Shortcuts überhaupt nicht registriert zu haben. Auf meinem alten Notebook kann ich bei Stronghold Crusader ohne Probleme solche Shortcuts nutzen.

Ich habe zunächst getestet, ob meine Tastatur beschädigt ist, dem scheint aber nicht so zu sein: Wenn ich mit der Software "Flexikey" eine Statistik aufzeichne, wie oft ich welche Tasten gedrückt habe, erkennt das Programm sowohl die Betätigung Strg-Taste als auch das Drücken der oberen horizontal-verlaufenden Zahlen-Tasten auf der Tastatur. In Open Office kann ich außerdem ohne Schwierigkeiten die Zahlen 0 – 9 Schreiben und auch der Taskmanager lässt sich widerstandslos mittels Strg + Alt + Entf aufrufen. Darüber hinaus kann ich mich auch in dem Spiel Counter Strike GO mit der Taste Strg ducken und via der Zahlentasten Waffen auswählen. Ich habe anschließend beide Spiele neu installiert, der Fehler ist aber nach wie vor vorhanden. Danach habe ich gegoogelt, ob auch andere PC-Nutzer solche Probleme beschreiben, habe jedoch nirgendwo Infos hierzu finden können. In den allermeisten Fällen finde ich Lösungen für Software-Probleme via Google in irgendwelchen PC-Foren, aber nicht in diesem Fall. Da ich alle Treiber ordentlich installiert hatte und ich sonst keinen Ansatzpunkt mehr wusste, wodurch der Fehler verursacht wird, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, den PC mittels "Wiederherstellung" zurückzusetzen. Dabei habe ich sämtliche Dateien auf beiden Festplatten-Partitionen entfernt. Im Anschluss habe ich in der vorgegebenen Reihenfolge die aktuellsten Treiber meines Notebook-Herstellers installiert. Da Windows 10 zuvor bereits automatisch Grafikkarten-Treiber installiert hatte, musste ich vor der eigenen Installation dieser Treiber die automatisch installierten Treiber mit dem Programm Display Driver Uninstaller deinstallieren. Nach der Treiber-Installation habe ich mit Ninite.com die Standard-Programme installiert und via Steam beide Stronghold Spiele installiert. Mein Shortcut-Problem ist aber noch immer vorhanden. Ich hatte fest damit gerechnet, dass das Neuaufsetzen des Systems den Fehler beheben würde, aber Fehlanzeige. 

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee, was hier bei meinem PC schief läuft? Ich bin ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile ziemlich ratlos und auf Hilfe angewiesen. 

Hier alle wichtigen Infos zu meinem System: 

Notebook-Name: XMG A707 ADVANCED Gaming Laptop (Schenker-Notebook)
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-7700HQ (2,8 – 3,8 Ghz, 4 Kerne)
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR 4 Ram 
Festplatte 1: 120 GB SSD
Festplatte 2: 1000 GB SSHD
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Professional 
Tastatur: Beleuchtete Multicolor Tastatur 

Eine detaillierte Übersicht zu meinem PC kann über meine Onedrive-Cloud eingesehen werden:

Systeminformationsdatei:
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AvJpJ7riEAD-getvn00TNen35byBgg

Txt-Datei:
https://1drv.ms/t/s!AvJpJ7riEAD-getwWyVPkAEZmE3ctw

Ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn jemand eine Lösung oder eine Idee zu meinem Problem hat. 


Viele Grüße und danke schonmal vorab,
EickCarlo bzw. Jan     : )


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt - Tastatur-Shortcuts in Strategiespielen funktionieren nicht mehr*

Kannst du auch in OO Zahlen schreiben, wenn vorher bzw gleichzeitig die Strg-Taste gedrückt wurde/wird?


----------



## Schinken (27. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt - Tastatur-Shortcuts in Strategiespielen funktionieren nicht mehr*

Ich nehme an, das das Notebook eine Funktion-Taste (FN oder fn) hat? 
Hört sich an als hättest du mithilfe dieser ein anderes Tastaturprofil eingestellt (hätte auch im Windows oder im Spiel verstellt sein können, schließt sich aber aus, da du bereits Wiederherstellung und Neuinstallation versucht hast).
Welche Tastenkombis mit fn welche Funktionen umschalten sollte im Handbuch zum Notebook zu finden sein, zur Not auf der Website oder in Foren des Herstellers gucken. 
Etwas anderes würde mir leider auch nicht einfallen, jedenfalls nicht auf die Schnelle. Ich meld mich wenn mir noch Möglichkeiten einfallen.


----------



## EickCarlo (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt - Tastatur-Shortcuts in Strategiespielen funktionieren nicht mehr*

Hallo alle miteinander, 

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für euer schnelles Feedback : ). Darüber hinaus möchte ich um Verständnis für meine späte Rückmeldung auf eure beiden Antwort bitten: ich war / bin leider gesundheitlich recht stark angeschlagen und habe es daher nicht früher geschafft zu antworten. Ich werde künftig aber definitiv versuchen, schneller zu antworten.

Nun zurück zum Thema: 

@PC-Bastler_2011: Ich kann im OpenOffice Writer keine Zahlen schreiben, wenn ich gleichzeitig die Strg-Taste gedrückt halte. Stattdessen werden durch das gleichzeitige Drücken von Strg + beliebige Zahl verschiedene bereits standardmäßig festgelegte Textformatierungen auf den bereits geschriebenen Text angewendet (d.h. Text-Stil, Größe, Schriftart etc.). D.h.: Shortcuts funktionieren meines Erachtens in OO einwandfrei. 

@Schinken: Ja, das Notebook hat eine Fn-Taste! Die Tasten F1 bis F12 weisen jedoch allesamt Funktionen auf, die meines Wissens nichts mit Tastaturprofilen zu tun haben. Die vorhandenen Funktionen sind: Aktivieren des Touch-Pads, Aktivieren des Displays, lautlos, Lautstärke, Festlegen des Monitors bei angeschlossenem Zweit-Monitor, Display-Helligkeit, Screenshot, Flugzeug-Modus und Sleep-Modus. Weitere Fn-Kombinationen sind soweit ich das erkennen kann nicht vorhanden. Gibt es denn neben Fn-Tasten noch eine andere Möglichkeit, Tastaturprofile festzulegen? Auf meinem Notebook ist u.a. die Software "Flexikey" installiert (war auf der Software-CD des Notebooks enthalten). Mit dieser Software habe ich bislang ausschließlich die Farben auf meiner Multicolour-Tastatur eingestellt. Sonst nichts. In diesem Programm kann man zudem sogenannte "Makro-Tasten" festlegen ... . Ich versteh das so, dass es sich dabei um Shortcuts handelt, mit denen man im Betriebssystem bestimmte Aktionen mittels selbst definiertem Shortcut schnell und einfach aufrufen kann. Aber wie gesagt: Ich habe hier bislang nie etwas eingestellt.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch ergänzen, dass Shortcuts zum Gruppieren von Einheiten neben den beiden Stronghold-Spielen auch in Warcraft 3 leider nicht auf meinem Schenker-Notebook funktionieren.  

Ich habe dieses Thema übrigens auch in anderen Foren gepostet - Grund dessen war, dass ich nicht wusste, welche Foren aktuell aktiv genutzt werden. Das einzige Forum, in dem ebenfalls bislang jemand auf meine Anfrage geantwortet hat, ist folgendes:

Tastatur-Shortcuts in Strategiespielen funktionieren nicht mehr - XMG A707 - ComputerBase Forum

Über weiteres Feedback freue ich mich sehr : ) 

Viele Grüße, 
Jan


----------



## EickCarlo (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Hilfe benötigt - Tastatur-Shortcuts in Strategiespielen funktionieren nicht mehr*

Liebe Community,


ich konnte das Problem nun dann doch alleine lösen. Ich habe nochmals das Internet durchforstet, diesmal auch in englisch-sprachigen Foren und mit anderen Keywords und schließlich wurde ich fündig -->

windows - Ctrl + 1 and Ctrl + 2 key combinations don't work - Super User .

Das Problem wurde bei mir durch eine Funktion in dem Programm Geforce Experience hervorgerufen. Man muss dort unter Einstellungen / Allgemein das Häkchen bei "Teilen" deaktivieren. Und siehe da, nun sind in meinen Strategiespielen die Shortcuts / Hotkeys Strg + beliebige Zahl zur Gruppierung von Einheiten wieder einwandfrei nutzbar. Das war eine schwere Geburt!

Danke für die Hilfestellungen!


Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------

